# Just found out one of our rats is female...



## relmneiko (Jan 23, 2015)

We got two rats that we were assured were male about two weeks ago. They are now currently (about) six weeks old, and on a trip to the vet for some respiratory problems we found out that the sick rat, Tapioca, is female. Upon taking her home, I immediately made a separation in the cage (we have the Martin's Cage's Rat Skyscraper) and put the male, Hi-chew, on the top and Tapioca on the bottom.

We don't know if Tapioca is pregnant or not, but we're crossing our fingers and hoping that she is not... I know they can get pregnant at 5 weeks, but hopefully she's a late bloomer >_>;; We don't really have the space to take care of 12ish pups (studio apartment)... >_>;;

We've contacted the breeder we got the pair from asking if they might be willing to take Tapioca back in exchange for a male, but they haven't responded yet. I've already paid for all Tapioca's medications, so I could hand them off to the breeder... they seem to be good people, and I think they would give them to her properly.

What I'm asking is... what should I do in the event the breeder won't take her back? Ideally, I would like to get Hi-chew neutered so they can live together again, but I was told by the vet that he is too young and we should wait until at least 3 months. That's only 6 weeks away, but would keeping them separated for that long make them really lonely? I'm especially worried because Tapioca is sick already and I don't want to stress her out more.

Is there enough room in a partitioned Rat Skyscraper for us to say, get another male rat to keep Hi-Chew company and leave Tapioca alone since she might be pregnant? Or does she need company?

And finally, if Tapioca is pregnant, is her respiratory problem/antibiotics and such going to cause problems with that?

Man, I feel like I was just informed that my teenage son just got a sex change and is now pregnant.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

What antibiotics were you given? Some shouldn't be given to pregnant females, but if you can get a combo treatment of ones that can, I'd do that do hit the infection hard and fast before she gives birth (if pregnant). Birthing and nursing can be extremely stressful, especially for a first time mother, so you don't want any added stress from sickness on top of that. I know for a fact that amoxicillin can be given to nursing mothers, not sure about pregnant girls though. They're young enough that hopefully she's not pregnant, but I will usually hope for the best and plan for the worst in these situations.


----------



## relmneiko (Jan 23, 2015)

I've got Baytril and Doxysomething (I don't have it on hand right now, the pharmacy said they have to order it and it will take a couple days).


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

ah ok, that's a good combo. Kind of odd that they had to order it considering those are two really common meds >.<


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She is too young to have a litter and the pregnancy has a high chance of killing her. I recommend giving her a dose of Galastop; it will quickly and painlessly terminate the pregnancy, which is far more kinder than having her deliver. I am not kidding when I say that it could kill her. And if she does die you are stuck with having to hand raise the pups. There is a high mortality rate on hand raising. I've seen entire litters pass regardless of the efforts their humans made. 

I would take her to your vet and push that you want the Galastop. It's by far the kindness thing you can do.


----------



## relmneiko (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh dear.

The vet in my area has only one person that handles small animals/rodents and she's not in every day - I think that's why they didn't have those meds on hand.

I got ahold of the breeder and told her that she accidentally gave us a female... she's willing to take her back and give us a male (from the same litter) instead. (I'm sad to see her go, though! It was only a couple weeks but we got attached.  I will pass on the antibiotics and your advice to give her galastop. Hopefully she'll be more experienced than I am and will be able to take good care of her.


----------

